# Sayonara



## di reston (Sep 20, 2018)

*Sayonara!*

Dear all,

I'm taking a break for a while. I have issues to resolve, and I'm aware that my recent input is not very good. I wish you all the best, and I wish I were up to the standard that all of you have.

All the best

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## roadfix (Sep 20, 2018)

because of the meat hammer?


----------



## di reston (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm taking a break from here, for various reasons, the main one being that I feel my input isn't isn't as good as it could be, and I need time to get myself together. Too many problems at the moment. 

All the best

Di Reston


----------



## di reston (Sep 20, 2018)

I'll be following your threads, and I look forward to feel well enough to start engageing in the near future, but just right now I have to get my head together. You're all great guys and gals, and on that note I wish you well.


di reston


----------



## Katie H (Sep 20, 2018)

di reston said:


> I'll be following your threads, and I look forward to feel well enough to start engageing in the near future, but just right now I have to get my head together. You're all great guys and gals, and on that note I wish you well.
> 
> 
> di reston




Be well, friend.  We'll keep you in our hearts, thoughts and prayers and await your return.


We're always here for a shoulder.  You can depend on that.  I know.  I've been the recipient of the blessings of DC.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 20, 2018)

You take people for granted on here and other sites. We don't know what's going on in other people's lives. Hope to see you when you feel in a better place. If its medical,related, talk to a professional.

Regards Russ


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 20, 2018)

I hope you can resolve your issues and return.  I've always enjoyed your input.  All the best.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 20, 2018)

Take care, di. I've not always responded, but I've enjoyed your posts about Italy and it's culture, and hope to see you back soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 21, 2018)

Take care of yourself, *di*, and your OH, too. Like Cheryl said, I enjoy reading your posts even if I don't join in to chat. I hope you feel good enough soon so that you're back home here at DC.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 21, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> I hope you can resolve your issues and return.  I've always enjoyed your input.  All the best.





Cheryl J said:


> Take care, di. I've not always responded, but I've enjoyed your posts about Italy and it's culture, and hope to see you back soon.





Cooking Goddess said:


> Take care of yourself, *di*, and your OH, too. Like Cheryl said, I enjoy reading your posts even if I don't join in to chat. I hope you feel good enough soon so that you're back home here at DC.


What these folks said. I have always been pleased to see that a post was by you.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 21, 2018)

Best of the best for you di.  You one classy lady.  Please come back when you are able.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 21, 2018)

di reston said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm taking a break for a while. I have issues to resolve, and I'm aware that my recent input is not very good. I wish you all the best, and I wish I were up to the standard that all of you have.
> 
> ...


I hope that the problems sort themselves out quickly. 

There's no competition here and we don't mark "input" out of ten, you know. It gets a bit scrappy at times but most of us mean well.

If you need us we're here.

Best wishes.


----------



## di reston (Sep 21, 2018)

Many thanks for your support. I just can't cope right now, it's not good, but let me say that you are all lovely people. My psychiatrist is a great help, he knows I have ups and downs, but this time it's a real downer. I'll be back, but just now I have to cope with the downers. I'll be reading you. Thank you all for your support.


di reston


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 21, 2018)

We’re all equal here. Just a bunch of people who like to talk about food. Your posts always seemed fine to me. You’ll be missed.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 21, 2018)

Take care of yourself Di, and you are welcome back as soon as you feel ready.  We need your European viewpoint around here.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 21, 2018)

di reston said:


> Many thanks for your support. I just can't cope right now, it's not good, but let me say that you are all lovely people. My psychiatrist is a great help, he knows I have ups and downs, but this time it's a real downer. I'll be back, but just now I have to cope with the downers. I'll be reading you. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> 
> di reston




I'm rooting for you Di. You're not alone as some of us have been where you are with depression and understand that you need some time to regroup. 

We care about you here, and respect your privacy with this matter. Many blessings to you di.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 22, 2018)

roadfix said:


> because of the meat hammer?



 No harsh feelings intended, I'm sure.  

  ... ...

roadfix's  welcomed levity in these tough and trying times.


----------



## di reston (Sep 22, 2018)

It has nothing to do with the meat hammer - I just gave him a little rapette on the knuckles for being slightly out of order! It's because I'm exhausted with the health problems we're suffering at the moment. Living with someone you love who has prostate cancer is very difficult, plus which I have bipoler disorder,and it makes it very to cope with things. I have highest regard for you all, and when I'm over this difficult downer I'll be back. Much love


di reston


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 22, 2018)

Di, I wish you peace, ALOHA!


----------



## di reston (Sep 23, 2018)

I have bipola disorder.  It'll take a while to get myself get myself again. In the meantime I wish you well, and I'll be thinking of you all

di reston



Enough is never as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## di reston (Sep 24, 2018)

Dear friends,

OH's health has deteriotated. I've kept feelings under wraps. You are wonderful people - and that's something beyond the price of gold. Please tell Rascal that I  have no malice towards him/her. I'm the one who's not finding it's hard cope. Thinking of all of you.


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## jennyema (Sep 24, 2018)

Smooches, Di

You are a treasure!


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi  Di, it's me , and I'm a guy, and don't have any malice towards anyone here. A friend of mine has bi polar, so I know the ups and downs.  That's why my comment about seeing a professional. About the only person I take seriously is my doctor. He has served me well. I was in a bad place many years ago, and thought things were pretty bad, then one day I was stopped at the lights and a guy in a wheelchair went across in front of me. His only control of his life was a stick on his wheelchair that controlled his life.  I then thought life's not too bad. It's all relative.
I know life's tough but sometimes we need to ask for help. God bless you and your partner Di.

Russ


----------



## di reston (Oct 11, 2018)

My mother died today, of the grand old age of 94. We were expecting it. I just miss her so much. I know things will eventually go back to some kind of normal one day, but that day seems so far away. I keep reading your threads, and I find solace in that normal life that just goes on, quietly, in its own way, and I find that helps a lot. Love to all

di reston


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 11, 2018)

di reston said:


> My mother died today, of the grand old age of 94. We were expecting it. I just miss her so much. I know things will eventually go back to some kind of normal one day, but that day seems so far away. I keep reading your threads, and I find solace in that normal life that just goes on, quietly, in its own way, and I find that helps a lot. Love to all
> 
> di reston




Di, I am so sorry, my condolences to you and your family!


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 11, 2018)

My deepest condolences on your loss, Di.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2018)

Great big, smooshy (((hugs))) Di. I'm so sorry to read about your loss. It's hard losing your mom.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 11, 2018)

di reston said:


> My mother died today, of the grand old age of 94. We were expecting it. I just miss her so much. I know things will eventually go back to some kind of normal one day, but that day seems so far away. I keep reading your threads, and I find solace in that normal life that just goes on, quietly, in its own way, and I find that helps a lot. Love to all
> 
> di reston


Big hugs, Lovey


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 11, 2018)

Di, my heart-felt condolences to you and yours.
What a sad day, even if you knew it was coming that 
doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 11, 2018)

So sorry to hear of your loss, di.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Condolences di,  warm thoughts to you and yours.


As you can probably imagine, many of us have also felt this loss.  No one feels a loss exactly the same but I'm sure there is hardly a one who does not need a warm hug to let them know they are being thought of. 

{{hugs}} to you and yours


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 12, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Condolences di,  warm thoughts to you and yours.
> 
> 
> As you can probably imagine, many of us have also felt this loss.  No one feels a loss exactly the same but I'm sure there is hardly a one who does not need a warm hug to let them know they are being thought of.
> ...


 Exactly my sentiments.. Be strong, di..  



Ross


----------



## di reston (Oct 14, 2018)

The burial service is Wednesday. I'm doing the welcome at the church entrance, and have agreed with the Rector to allow Ma's life episodes, the more amusing the better, in the church hall. He was delighted, because he too thinks that funeral events should also include the lighter, the funnier, and the totally humane aspects of the life of the deceased. My contrubution is very funny, but at the same time respectful all about the Roman holiday we had all those years ago, in the era of the Dolce Vita.

In many ways, I'm relieved she's gone. She had no further zest for life, which had become a struggle. But I'll always miss her. Along with OH, she was my rock.

di reston



Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## di reston (Oct 21, 2018)

Back home now, and everything went well. I was able to greet all the guests who turned, up by name, and showed them their place - meaning, showed them where they wanted to be - in the church. Unfortunately, I had a black-out by the graveyard, and I had to be helped to the village hall, but I managed to do greet each and everyone by name before the service began.

I'll be back soon, but in the while I've been following what's going on


Lots of love

di reston


----------

